
Principles for Success by Ray Dalio in a Video Form - otasevic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKz095P7LdU&list=PLykIL_1_MFWkWDDgvdZ6L7rsvKCKl-39j&index=1
======
gnat
[https://www.principles.com/](https://www.principles.com/) is the full site
for his Principles of Success. There's a good interview with Ray Dalio on the
Freakonomics podcast: [http://freakonomics.com/podcast/ray-
dalio/](http://freakonomics.com/podcast/ray-dalio/) . He talks about his
principles, how he applied them, etc. He skirts around the challenges he's had
stepping back from the company, but the lines are there to read between. (If
you haven't already read about it elsewhere)

It's unclear to me whether Bridgewater's success is due to Ray's principles or
more to having Ray and his judgement lead the investment team. And holy shit,
some of the descriptions of Bridgewater I've read have made it sound one step
removed from Lord of the Flies. The Paradise of Radical Candour is only 10 EQ
points away from The Tire Fire of Negative Emotional Externalities.

